
The World’s Largest Battery to Power the Permian - protomyth
https://oilprice.com/Alternative-Energy/Renewable-Energy/The-Worlds-Largest-Battery-To-Power-The-Permian.html
======
cconcepts
One full screen popup ad: annoying

Two full screen popup ads: tab closed, never visiting that domain again, back
to HN to warn the others.

~~~
disqard
Came here to share the same sentiment, saw your comment at the top.

This is the sort of website that reinforces my lazy habit of reading the
comments first, instead of looking at the comment itself to form my own
unbiased opinion about it.

------
joss82
This article fails to make the distinction between battery capacity (in MWh)
and battery power in MW.

That's very bad. It's a bit like mistaking miles for miles per hour.

Though in that case it's megawatt times hour.

~~~
perilunar
The distinction between energy and power seems to mystify pretty much everyone
apart from engineers and scientists. I consistently see it confused in
articles in mainstream media.

------
kalleboo
It sounds like 495 MW will be the peak output of the battery, but I can't find
anywhere information about the capacity, which is what I really want to know

edit: for comparison the Tesla Australian big battery has a 100 MW output and
total 129 MWh capacity. The current largest grid battery in the world is in
Japan at 50 MW output/300 MWh capacity

------
dijit
What are we defining as a battery?

If it's purely energy storage I think the hydro energy storage facilities
(Like Dinorwig in the UK) definitely qualify:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinorwig_Power_Station](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dinorwig_Power_Station)
which has a capacity of 1,800 MW

Tom Scott did a video on this here:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jx_bJgIFhI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6Jx_bJgIFhI)

------
toomuchtodo
Also of note: almost 25% of power generation capacity in Texas this year will
be wind!

~~~
SiempreViernes
From the article it seems likely the power will go into making climate change
even harder to stop though :/

~~~
toomuchtodo
The electrical infrastructure built will remain after oil demand and
production declines.

------
DoctorOetker
Does anyone know if law mandates such largescale projects to co-operate with
research? If one is going to make, install, use and monitor (within the same
system, and thus using exactly the same metrics) huge amounts of batteries, it
would seem useful to not make them all identical, but to arrange a hypercube
of production parameters (concentrations of chemicals, purity levels,
tolerances, ...) so that we can learn the most cost efficient utilization?

In the lab people experiment with sigma aldrich grade materials, but the cost
efficiency is also a function of the cost of purification grade, manufacturing
tolerances, ...

~~~
toomuchtodo
There is no such legal or regulatory mandate.

------
pjc50
To power oil extraction, so that's probably a net increase for CO2 :(

------
mickgardner
Not one but two popup adds on this site!

------
Grue3
Interesting how an oilfield in Texas is named after the city in Russia where
I'm from.

